
Flattening the Truth on Coronavirus - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/03/opinion/dave-eggers-coronavirus-questions.html
======
lihaciudaniel
> The virus is everywhere, in every city and state, but we’re flattening....

I wouldn't bet my money on that statement

